# Jigs



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Saturday we poured quite a few of lead jigs for our annual Canada trip. 1/4-1/8oz. are usually the perfect size especially in shallow water. Anyway used Do-it molds and poured the led. Pulled out the jigs from the mold. Ended up then heating them up for 6 seconds over a heated torch. Then dunked the jig in powder paint. The paint would melt onto the lead and you'd have your color. Also put them into the oven to prevent the paint chipping when fishing. Got a bunch of jigs ready for Canada. Also tied a few with some marabou. Here are some pics...


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Great looking jig's


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Okay that does it, time to save my fricking pennies! You sir have sold me on making my own baits. Obviously mine will look like a kind of pie you find in a field with cows if you catch my draft


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha. Thanks guys. Bass-Chad. Do-it molds are the molds we use. We use the one w/ 1/4 and 1/8oz. jigs for Canada. We also got this niftly lil invention that melts the lead down and makes it really easy to pour into the molds. In-Fisherman put a video out for it. But in Canada we go through jig after jig at times do to snags. Jigs aren't to cheap these days and this makes it really easy. When it comes to getting the lead you can buy sinkers from bait shops or go searching at a few tire stores, firing ranges, etc. Thats where we get our lead from. Hope this helps ya out.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome looking jigs, Josh.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Steve! Buzzi even made a few. Can't give him any credit though


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Powder paint, where do you get that from?

Bake in the oven to heat treat the paint? What temperature, or did I miss that.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I think Cabelas/BPS sell it. Temp wise I think its 350* for 20min. It says on the label for the paint. Make sure you punch all of the eyes of the jigs before you do put them in the oven. Good luck


----------

